# Need Help With Engine Code?



## Isaias4u2nv (Jan 19, 2011)

Took the car to my local mechanic and he searched for code because it is dying (full loss of power) for a second or two, followed by return to normal power. Check Engine light came on. My mechanic diagnosed P0335 and P0725, So I'm wondering if anybody else has this same problem.

I have 2005 Nissan Altima 4 Cylinders


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A little Google goes a long way...
P0335 = Crank position sensor
P0725 = Engine speed signal
Crank sensor = around $25-$50 depending
A couple of wrenches, a little bit of time, some keyboard work, and you're fixed.
A little Google goes a long way...


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Jan 19, 2011)

I have actually been reading on a few boards about the same problem other people have encountered and they are telling me same thing witch I was also provided some pictures to find the part. 

Now some people are saying they bought part at Autozone for $29.99 now is there a difference between parts from Autozone to parts from Nissan Dealer?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

replace them both those are 2 seperate codes which means 2 seperate fixes. The cam will carry the crank after it dies but will only last a little bit until it starts to fail. They are both the same exact part number.


----------

